# Stationärrollen bespulen



## René F (31. März 2005)

Hallo!

Bin gerade dabei, meine verbrauchte Schur zu ersetzen und will auf einige meiner Stationärrollen neue Monofile (Damyl) spulen.
Aber wie war das noch einmal? Die Schnur über den Schnurabzugsrand der Kaufspule (den runden Rand gegenüber dem eckigen) laufen lassen oder doch abspulen? 
Ich dachte bisher, dass das abspulen beim Selbstbespulen der Rollen besser sei, aber bei der gekauften Schnur steht, dass man sie über den runden Rand laufen lassen soll.  #c 
Will ja Drall vermeiden...  |uhoh:


----------



## vk58 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Stationärrollen bespulen*

Mach es doch einfach zu zweit. Ich setzte einfach meinen Sohn an die Angel mit der zu bespulenden Rolle und halte selber die Kaufspule mittels eines durchgesteckten Bleistifts. Mit einem Finger bremse ich den Schnurablauf, so daß mein Sohn die Schnur mit einer leichten Spannung aufspult.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Stationärrollen bespulen*

Richtig Volker, so mach ich das mit meiner Frau auch immer, wenn wir mal Kinder haben, verlege ich mich auch auf "Kinderarbeit" 

Aber im Ernst, über den rand abspulen bringt nix, denn dann hat man zwar drallfrei Schnur AUF DER SPULE aber ich will ja drallfreie Schnur wenn ich ausgeworfen habe! Auf der Spul kann die Schnur ruhig mit Drall liegen, so "wild" is' das nicht.


----------



## René F (31. März 2005)

*AW: Stationärrollen bespulen*

Das ist nicht das Problem, mache(n) Ich (wir) auch so.
Aber: Soll sich die Spule, auf der die gekaufte Schnur ist, sich überhaupt mit drehen, oder  soll die Schur über den Rand springen? Auf der gekauften Spule ist erklärt, dass die Schnur über den "Schnurabzugsrand" springen soll.


----------



## René F (31. März 2005)

*AW: Stationärrollen bespulen*

Huch, zu früh geschrieben!

Danke, Steffen! Also mach ich´s so wie sonst auch immer. Hastes ja selber mal in einem anderen Posting erklärt - oder warst du das nicht mit dem Bleistift an den Füßen ;-)


----------



## vk58 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Stationärrollen bespulen*



			
				René F schrieb:
			
		

> - oder warst du das nicht mit dem Bleistift an den Füßen ;-)


Tja Steffen, was tut man nicht alles für seine Frau! :q


----------



## Bondex (1. April 2005)

*AW: Stationärrollen bespulen*

Einfach aufspulen und die Spule bis zum Rand vollmachen. Danach die ganze Schnur noch einmal rausziehen und locker auslegen (am besten auf dem Wasser) Und dann ohne irgendetwas am anderen Ende wieder straff aufspulen, dann entkringelt sich die Schnur von selber und liegt sauber auf der Spule.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. April 2005)

*AW: Stationärrollen bespulen*

Richtig Rene, ich war der mit den Bleistift an den Füßen  

@Volker:
Manchmal hilft halt auch meine Holde, auch wenn sie mich zweimal täglich als bekloppt abstempelt  (irgendwo hat sie ja auch recht )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. April 2005)

*AW: Stationärrollen bespulen*

Das mit den einseitigen Octagon-Spulen und dem Vor-Gegendrall war so (ist wieder?) so ein Marketingscherz von DAM, den sie sich lieber sparen hätten sollen. Ordentlich abgerollt ist auf jeden Fall besser und wenn die das Vor-Gegenverdrallen nicht bald sein lassen macht man lieber einen Bogen um die Schnur - die Großspulen haben das auch nicht -, weil daß der Drall zum Drall der Schnurlaufröllchen paßt, die ja auch Gegendrallen wollen, wäre wohl blanker Superzufall!  #c


----------



## hecht 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Stationärrollen bespulen*



			
				René F schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Bin gerade dabei, meine verbrauchte Schur zu ersetzen und will auf einige meiner Stationärrollen neue Monofile (Damyl) spulen.
> Aber wie war das noch einmal? Die Schnur über den Schnurabzugsrand der Kaufspule (den runden Rand gegenüber dem eckigen) laufen lassen oder doch abspulen?
> ...


 
guck mal in den neuen blinker.der hat ein sonderheft dabei über rollenpflege,bespulen...
gruß hecht!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2005)

*AW: Stationärrollen bespulen*

Jau. lustige Fußreflexmassage mit Spulenhalten mit beiden Füßen!  :q oder auch Partnerschaftsprogramm!  #h


----------

